# Humi-Care Electronic Humidifier Issues



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

So, I've set up my wine fridgeador, and I have a Humi-Care humidifier (a rebranded Hydra). I got it to 65%, but the Humi-Care keeps running out of water within a day, and then the humidity drops. I've read that usually this happens when the calibration is set all the way down, but mine isn't. Any other ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

mhartnett said:


> So, I've set up my wine fridgeador, and I have a Humi-Care humidifier (a rebranded Hydra). I got it to 65%, but the Humi-Care keeps running out of water within a day, and then the humidity drops. I've read that usually this happens when the calibration is set all the way down, but mine isn't. Any other ideas on why this is happening?


Are you cross-checking the built in hygrometer with one you've calibrated separately? Mine reads wayy wayy high, even with the calibration knob turned all the way down so I just set the humidity level above where I want it by the same amount and I'm good to go. You may have a similar issue.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, my humidity is set somewhere around 80% on the humi-care. But I still don't know why it keeps running out of water so quickly.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey this topic has been around for a bit, but I just saw it...

My friend set up the same thing (although his was a compressor based fridge, where he replaced the thermostat to keep the temp around 21C), and the same problem with him too.

The issue, as I understand it is this: The way a fridge works (again, a compressor based one, as I'm guessing yours is), is that it takes the moisture out of the air, and cools it. In a sealed environment, that moisture comes directly from the Oasis / Hydra / Humicare...

Fauzi


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

My fridge is thermoelectric, so I don't think that's as much of an issue.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like it could be leaking, check to be sure the seals are O.K.
Another thing, if you just put some stuff in it, that might be absorbing it.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

dyieldin said:


> Sounds like it could be leaking, check to be sure the seals are O.K.


Are you referring to the fridge itself, or the humidifier?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Fridge


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I just did the paper test on the seal of the fridge, and it did not perform remarkably well. Any suggestions on how to make the fridge seal better?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mhartnett said:


> So, I've set up my wine fridgeador, and I have a Humi-Care humidifier (a rebranded Hydra). I got it to 65%, but the Humi-Care keeps running out of water within a day, and then the humidity drops. I've read that usually this happens when the calibration is set all the way down, but mine isn't. Any other ideas on why this is happening?


Never knew anyone that had any luck with these. Get a Oasis if you wanna go that route.


----------

